# Varifocal glasses. Is it me?



## raynipper

Hi Y'all.
Recently I have been advised to drive with glasses. :evil: Who me? Yes me.

After getting single vision driving glasses which work OK but now the dash and GPS are not clear.

So after a lot of research and questions went for Varifocals with extra expensive lenses to get the best peripheral vision possible. 8) 

But although the distance vision is great I seem to have no clear preferal vision on the dash without having to move my head facing directly at the GPS or radio. 8O 

Is this normal?? That when wearing varifocals you have to point your face directly at any near item to get it in focus.??

Ray.


----------



## LazyRover

Yes, absolutely normal.

Oh, and don't forget the chin lift


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

My optician advised me to get some a couple of years ago.

Absloutely awful, made me feel dizzy, took them back, oh some people get that reaction from varifocals, so I asked for a refund under the sale of goods act, as I had told him I wanted them for driving, and as I couldn't use them for that, they were not fit for purpose.

He at first refused, but after I took a couple steps forward and asked him again, he saw the sense in my argument and refunded me the full cost, and I went elsewhere.

Kev.


----------



## Glandwr

Brilliant, they work for me. Have had them for 2/3 yrs after using "single" ones or driving for the previous 15. Took a couple of days to get used to them (particularly walking downstairs), wouldn't go back now. Persist with them if you can.

Dick


----------



## rolyk

I find them indispensable, particularly when driving, as it's great to be able to see the instruments, Tomtom etc. It also means I don't need to carry two pairs of glasses with the nuisance of constantly changing them. 

They do take some getting used to and it took me several weeks but it's well worth persevering. 

Roly


----------



## Zebedee

Yes Ray

Stick with them.

Peripheral vision can be a problem, but the brain compensates very well after a week or two.

When I first got mine I was quite nervous in the car as I couldn't see the verge or the white line at all clearly without moving my head. After a while I suddenly noticed that I could see quite well through the outside edges of my glasses . . . not in sharp focus, but perfectly adequate.

As for the chin-lift, I'm afraid there's no option. If you need to focus on something close(ish) you need to be looking through the correct bit of the lens.

Look down at your computer desk, and the edge of it across your knees will appear to bend towards you at each end. Another minor irritation, but you get used to it.

Wouldn't use anything else now, even though they are expensive.

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh

One aspect to why people cope differently must be the dioptre range for distance and close-up. I've had glasses for distance for years, using contact lenses only during my golf-in-the-rain days, but over the last year found myself perching them on my forehead for close-up work.

When the time came to change I got varifocals ~3 months ago. I was well aware of the optical design challenge innate in them, but they have been absolutely fantastic. I put them on after showering, and hardly touch them again until bedtime other than an occasional clean with a microfibre cloth.

Dave


----------



## ThursdaysChild

I've been persevering for about five years, and do not miss the old bi-focal head bobbing at all.

However, I can still not get used to having to move my head to bring the wing mirrors into proper focus, or when driving my car having to twist around in my seat to look out of the rear window when reversing. 

Maybe the next generation of optical scientists will solve the problem of having two thirds of my specs laterally useless.


----------



## Zebedee

DABurleigh said:


> One aspect to why people cope differently must be the dioptre range for distance and close-up.
> Dave


And the nature of the optical defect Dave - perhaps. :?:

Mrs Zeb has concave lenses (is that "far sightedness? I can never remember  ) and she had no problems at all from the moment she stepped out of the optician's.

Don't you just hate it when that happens!! :evil:

Dave


----------



## ingram

So, is there some basic difference then between varifocals and bifocals apart from the lack of a distinct line. I have been wearing bifocals for fifteen years and have always opted for a larger than 'normal' reading section, even as much as across the full width of the lens.

So really, I am not fully understanding the problems that are being mentioned with varifocals. Is it the main viewing section that is a problem; does it not cover the whole lens width; is that it?

Harvey


----------



## raynipper

Well Guys and Gals,
It seems the popular consensus is to persevere. I am prepared to take some time to adjust unlike my wife who just could not get on with them due to dizzy feeling.

I asked all the questions online and in the high street. They all said unless you pay the extra for the better quality lenses the peripheral vision would be very limited.
It just that even paying the extra £70 when looking at the dash just a few degrees off centre and it blurs. 

But the high street wanted £270+ and buying them online was £162. 
The general vision is great and driving as well as seeing the instruments directly in front of me is OK. But just flick the eys to the GPS mounted slightly off centre and I find I'm waggling my head about to get it in focus.

Harvey, I'm sure someone with far greater knowledge and experience will be able to explain shortly.

Thanks for the many positive views. Seems more pluses than negs.

Ray.


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Ray

Hope you get used to them soon.

We paid the £270 (each) for our lenses from the High Street - largely for the easy support as and when required.

I am congenitally stingy, but work on the principle that I am using my specs for 100% of my waking life, apart from 5 minutes each morning as I go through the shower. :roll: 

Doesn't seem so expensive then.   

Dave


----------



## Penquin

I have had varifocals for about 15 years and they work superbly once you get used to them, it does take a little while and then it becomes automatic to move head to correct position.

Then went one stage further and had contact lenses about 5 years ago - absolutely superb, my right eye is for "close up" work and left for distance - this can only be doen with contact lenses and the brain switches instantly and without any problems. It works for me (and MrsW), even better it seems to have cut my hayfever to virtually zero - while the lenses are in place, when I take them out I get the itchy eyes and sneezes again. No attempt made to explain (although there IS a possible explanation for it) but it is superb. No problems in the rain (!), or taking things out of hot ovens or going from cold into hot room.

My lenses come out each evening and I then wear varifocals - which are also in car etc for driving "just in case" - as required to do in manhy countries.

Stick with them you will suddenly be surprised that you do NOT notice you are wearing them (assuming of course that they were properly set up and you are wearing the glasses in the correct position - that is crucial). That is the one important thing about having them checked, measured and fitted by an optometrist (optician to the majority of us - but we have a friend who is a dispensing optometrist in Norfolk and he likes us to use the correct title!)

Dave


----------



## raynipper

Thanks again Dave an Dave. Dick an Roly also.
Will persevere. Did send them back initially as the viewing height was not quite right. The online companies all offer a full refund if not satisfied. 

Love the 'congenitally stingy' description. As a ration conscious war baby I have always searched for the 'bargain'. Even in the affluent years when we had more disposable income than we needed I always took great pleasure in getting a good 'deal'.

Now having to manage on a reduced pension and lousy exchange rate I have perfected the economy mode.

Thanks Ray.


----------



## StAubyns

I have had varifocals for about 6 years and took to them like a duck to water  

Its the nearest I will ever have to "proper eyes" 8)


----------



## pieterv

ingram said:


> So, is there some basic difference then between varifocals and bifocals apart from the lack of a distinct line. I have been wearing bifocals for fifteen years and have always opted for a larger than 'normal' reading section, even as much as across the full width of the lens.
> 
> So really, I am not fully understanding the problems that are being mentioned with varifocals. Is it the main viewing section that is a problem; does it not cover the whole lens width; is that it?
> 
> Harvey


Yes, there is a difference. The bifocals can have a "normal" distance prescription all over the distance bit of the lens, the vari-focals can't. You have the distance prescription in the center bit of the lens and when you look left or right through the lens things aren't quite in focus. You can compensate by turning your head more.

It has something to do with the manufacturing process, they have to fit the distance and reading prescription in one piece of glas with smooth transitions, which I reckon means there will be areas of the lens that have "in between" strengths. Maybe someone can explain this properly?

Pieter


----------



## Biglol

My optician told me that if you need glasses to drive, you must use them or your insurance is invalid. He told me of a lady who was not wearing her glasses and had a bad accident, she had to sell her house to pay for everything as her insurance company wouldn't pay up.

I use varifocals, they take a while to get used too

Biglol


----------



## CatherineandSteve

Hi,

I've gone one stage further, I have got varifocal contact lenses.

Like anything it took a week or two to get used to them and accept the limitations (when the light is poor I struggle to see very small print), but I think that they are brill.

My optician has said that not all types of glasses or contact lenses suit everyone, so you have to find which suits you the best.

Cheers
Catherine


----------



## Grizzly

I use varifocals ( being very short sighted) but I have to have reading glasses as well. I'm fine for map reading and for a quick look at something like student's work when teaching but feel quite sick if I try to read a book for any length of time. I also have a pair of reading glasses from 3 prescriptions ago that I wear for computing.


G


----------



## CliveMott

I take my varifocals off when I lay down to sleep, and put them on again when I sit up in bed - or go downstairs to the little room. I have no idea what happened to the case!

Varifocals are very much an optical compromise but the brain does wonders for compensation and within a day bent lines come straight again. I took me a little time to lift my feet high enough when climbing stairs.

If contact lenses were similar in capability and fit for life then I would give it a go, but poking around in ones eyes twice a day is a no no for me.

C.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'll not bother, I only need them for seeing with.

Kev.


----------



## Zozzer

I've been wearing Varifocal specs for a number of years, and for normal everyday use they are great. But in summer I like to wear my other non varifocal glasses that have react to light lenses. However the react to light are a pain in the bum when trying to take photo's as I can't see the digitial display in the viewfinder. No such problem with the varifocal.

My optican (SPECSAVERS) said, they couldn't supply glasses with lenses that were both varifocal and react to light. 

The other strange phenomina with specticals have is the effect they have on your hearing. No don't laugh. It's true, many a time I've said to people, hang on, let me get my specs, I can't hear you.

The reason is, that after years of working in a engineering in a noisey evironment, I have learned to lip read. Therefore without my glasses I can't lip read. With varifocal, I look straight at the adult in front and here what they are staying, look down at their child and hear them perfectly too.

Except when the sunshines, and I've got my react to light specs on.


----------



## davenlyn

I have had varifocals with reactions lenses for about 5 years and they are brilliant the only time I dont wear them is when I am asleep. Even went to theatre for my recent operation wearing them, I feel quite sick and dizzy without them. I dont notice any limitations with them so must compensate automatically. Dave also took to them like a duck to water.

You want to recheck with your optician Zozzer as Specsavers has them on offer with both varifocal and reactions. http://www.specsavers.co.uk/offers/67/Free-Reactions

We have an appointment with them on Monday

Lynne


----------



## Grizzly

I think that whether you would find Reactolite lenses useful or not depends on your prescription. 

I'm very short sighted and my lenses are usually quite thick. Reactolites tend not to react very fast with thicker lenses so you can be half way through a tunnel before they clear enough for you to see where you are going - not a good thing. The only pair I have had have always been ever so slightly tinted however bright the light is.

I've just been for an eye test and am told that the newer Reactolites ( and improved so thinner lenses all round) mean that I could have them after all so I might give it a whirl for one pair anyway.

G


----------



## Frantone

*varifocals*

I have worn varifocals for more than ten years with prescriptions around -6 (plus the reading addition).
I have had them from D&A, Boots Opticians, Specsavers and Vision Express.
At the moment I have a matching pair from Specsavers of which one pair have Transitions (Reactolite) Lenses. Although these are quick to adjust to the differing Ultra Violet light levels they do not work behind glass i.e. when driving. So I also have prescription sunglasses.
Sometimes they have been perfect straight out of the box but sometimes they have been difficult to adjust to. 
And I have often felt that the eye test and subsequent fiiting has been perfunctory.
Today I have been to Ultralase for a consultation prior to refractive laser surgery and I have to say that the eye test seemed to be far more exhaustive and careful than any I have had at an optician for many years.
The immediate result was that they found a choroidal nevus on one retina which is basically a freckle or birth mark (as explained to me). I was asked if it had ever been mentioned to me before to which I had to answer no but I can't help wondering if it should have been discovered in routine eye tests that I have had annually for forty years! 
Anyway if I can not have the laser treatment I suppose it's back to varifocals indefinitely. They do work!
TonyP


----------



## StAubyns

It is vital that whoever sets the specs up knows what they are doing :? 

I understand that when they put the blank on your face and put the black dot on the lens, this is to set up the alignment with your pupil.

Black dot in the wrong place and then you have problems with your vision :roll: 

When this was first done I thought that it seemed a very basic way of doing things with something so important and I still feel the same 8O 

Is this how other folks have had theirs set up?


----------



## spykal

davenlyn said:


> Snip;- the only time I dont wear them is when I am asleep.


Hi Lynne

I wear my glasses all the time , even in bed .... I have such wonderfully exciting dreams when asleep that I would not want them to be out of focus :lol: 

Bi-focals rule for me ...OK

mike


----------



## ThursdaysChild

Just to backup Frantone's observation that Reactalite/Transition type lenses will not darken inside a vehicle with a tinted windscreen - the windscreen effectively filters out the UV radiation which would otherwise trigger the darkening of the spectacle lenses. So if you need dark glasses for driving get a separate pair - this could be the "free" pair which high street opticians often offer.

Lots of deals going if you are over 65 and you go on a Wednesday


----------



## androidGB

Like everything else there are Varifocals and there are Varifocals. You get what you pay for. 

I use Essilor Panamic lenses which give you very good peripheral vision, but they aren't cheap 


Andrew


----------



## raynipper

Hello Andrew.
Can you give me any more details please? Like where and costs.

Ray.


----------



## androidGB

Hi Ray,

You should be able to get them from most opticians, unless they are tied to another brand.

Specsavers, Vision Express, I know do them.From memory I think the lenses work out at around £200. The way I look at this is, it's about £2 per week for excellent vision.

I put them on when I get up and take them off when I go to bed.

Specsavers give you a second pair for free, and I have mine made up as sunglasses, which work equally well.

Further details HERE

Andrew.

BTW That wasn't you I saw pulling into a motorway aire just north of Abbeville on the way back from Le Mans, was it?


----------



## raynipper

Hello Andrew.
Thanks for the varifocal info. Will see what can be done about my existing ones.

Nope, not me at Abbeville as I head for Caen and Cherbourg direction. Must have been one of those 'pikeys' everyone keeps saying use Hobby 750's.

Ray.


----------



## androidGB

raynipper said:


> Nope, not me at Abbeville as I head for Caen and Cherbourg direction. Must have been one of those 'pikeys' everyone keeps saying use Hobby 750's.
> 
> Ray.


Towing a car though, so I think he was one of us. 

Just another thought Essilor, the manufacturers are a French company, so they might be cheaper in France

Andrew


----------



## raynipper

[quote="androidGB" Just another thought Essilor, the manufacturers are a French company, so they might be cheaper in France Andrew [/quote]

Ahhhh, thanks again Andrew.
Will start checking with our local opticians and eye chains here.

Thanks Ray.


----------



## Jezport

raynipper said:


> Well Guys and Gals,
> It seems the popular consensus is to persevere. I am prepared to take some time to adjust unlike my wife who just could not get on with them due to dizzy feeling.
> 
> I asked all the questions online and in the high street. They all said unless you pay the extra for the better quality lenses the peripheral vision would be very limited.
> It just that even paying the extra £70 when looking at the dash just a few degrees off centre and it blurs.
> 
> But the high street wanted £270+ and buying them online was £162.
> The general vision is great and driving as well as seeing the instruments directly in front of me is OK. But just flick the eys to the GPS mounted slightly off centre and I find I'm waggling my head about to get it in focus.
> 
> Harvey, I'm sure someone with far greater knowledge and experience will be able to explain shortly.
> 
> Thanks for the many positive views. Seems more pluses than negs.
> 
> Ray.


I have been an optical manager for the co-op for a number of years and know a lot about varifocals.

If you bought them on the internet, how did they measure them against your face for fitting ?

For £162 they will not be the best type of varifocals.

Hoya do a varifocal called the ID this lens is a very thin and flat lens with very little peripheral distortion, it can be ordered as a photochromic lens (like the old Reactolites but better) The only down side is the cost if around £300 to £360

I have a pair and they took no getting used to, any customers who bought them were also amazed at the quality of vision as against their old varifocals.

In varifocals you get what you pay for


----------



## raynipper

Jezport said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Guys and Gals,But the high street wanted £270+ and buying them online was £162.
> The general vision is great and driving as well as seeing the instruments directly in front of me is OK. But just flick the eys to the GPS mounted slightly off centre and I find I'm waggling my head about to get it in focus.
> 
> Harvey, I'm sure someone with far greater knowledge and experience will be able to explain shortly.
> 
> Thanks for the many positive views. Seems more pluses than negs.
> 
> Ray.[/quoteIf you bought them on the internet, how did they measure them against your face for fitting ?
> For £162 they will not be the best type of varifocals.
> Hoya do a varifocal called the ID this lens is a very thin and flat lens with very little peripheral distortion, it can be ordered as a photochromic lens (like the old Reactolites but better) The only down side is the cost if around £300 to £360 In varifocals you get what you pay for
> 
> 
> 
> Hello jezport,
> I bought online as I have had two pairs of single vision glasses that were perfect and obviously much cheaper.
> I need to cut corners now we are reduced to a pension for income.
> 
> They ask you to take several pics of yourself full face wearing your original glasses. Then position the new glasses and adjust height and width acording.
> But this was not the problem and I do accept I can't expect the best for only £162.
> I would love to pay £300+ for a wider field of vision and might do next time but this is the first time into varifocals and it seemed a better option than Specssavers or other high street opticians.
> 
> I am getting used to them but will do more research for the next pair in a couple of years time.
> 
> Ray.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pusser

Jezport said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hoya do a varifocal called the ID this lens is a very thin and flat lens with very little peripheral distortion, it can be ordered as a photochromic lens (like the old Reactolites but better) The only down side is the cost if around £300 to £360
> 
> I have a pair and they took no getting used to, any customers who bought them were also amazed at the quality of vision as against their old varifocals.
> 
> In varifocals you get what you pay for
> 
> 
> 
> Pray tell me the best shop to go to have my eyes done and get these glasses.
> 
> My mother forecast I would have trouble with my eyes when I was about eleven.  But she was wrong in one respect as I haven't gone blind. 8)
Click to expand...


----------



## rowley

Puss, you sound to be surprised that you can still see!!
I have found Specsavers to be ok.


----------



## Jezport

Pusser said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hoya do a varifocal called the ID this lens is a very thin and flat lens with very little peripheral distortion, it can be ordered as a photochromic lens (like the old Reactolites but better) The only down side is the cost if around £300 to £360
> 
> I have a pair and they took no getting used to, any customers who bought them were also amazed at the quality of vision as against their old varifocals.
> 
> In varifocals you get what you pay for
> 
> 
> 
> Pray tell me the best shop to go to have my eyes done and get these glasses.
> 
> My mother forecast I would have trouble with my eyes when I was about eleven.  But she was wrong in one respect as I haven't gone blind. 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would recommend a good family owned opticians. They may not be the cheapest but you will receive better service and they are not tied to certain manufacturers so you will get what is best for you, not them.
Click to expand...


----------



## pneumatician

*Specs*

I have worn glasses for the last 50 years and have tried Varifocable twice.
On both occasions the latest two years ago I have been unable to focus.
My wife wears them and thinks they are great I stick to Bifocal and at times have problems with these. I think the problem is exagerated by the very small modern frames.

Steve


----------



## sallytrafic

The current fashion for glasses with small lenses (not enough height rather than width) doesn't help with varifocals. Some frames can't take them.

I had no trouble with varifocals from the first seconds I wore them but my wife has had difficulties but I bullied her and nagged her. Like a lot of women she doesn't like wearing glasses so looks for every excuse to remove them. Me I've worn glasses since I was 10 and don't notice they are there. 

I also don't clean them. You can spot people who have only just started wearing glasses cleaning cleaning forever cleaning I only clean them once it gets cloudy.


----------



## Jezport

raynipper said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Guys and Gals,But the high street wanted £270+ and buying them online was £162.
> The general vision is great and driving as well as seeing the instruments directly in front of me is OK. But just flick the eys to the GPS mounted slightly off centre and I find I'm waggling my head about to get it in focus.
> 
> Harvey, I'm sure someone with far greater knowledge and experience will be able to explain shortly.
> 
> Thanks for the many positive views. Seems more pluses than negs.
> 
> Ray.[/quoteIf you bought them on the internet, how did they measure them against your face for fitting ?
> For £162 they will not be the best type of varifocals.
> Hoya do a varifocal called the ID this lens is a very thin and flat lens with very little peripheral distortion, it can be ordered as a photochromic lens (like the old Reactolites but better) The only down side is the cost if around £300 to £360 In varifocals you get what you pay for
> 
> 
> 
> Hello jezport,
> I bought online as I have had two pairs of single vision glasses that were perfect and obviously much cheaper.
> I need to cut corners now we are reduced to a pension for income.
> 
> They ask you to take several pics of yourself full face wearing your original glasses. Then position the new glasses and adjust height and width acording.
> But this was not the problem and I do accept I can't expect the best for only £162.
> I would love to pay £300+ for a wider field of vision and might do next time but this is the first time into varifocals and it seemed a better option than Specssavers or other high street opticians.
> 
> I am getting used to them but will do more research for the next pair in a couple of years time.
> 
> Ray.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The way they have measured them can leave a lot of chance of error, they will have to guess quite a bit! Measurements in varifocals are extremely important especially if the prescription is higher or you have an astigmatism.
> 
> I can take measurements for anyone who is local to me, or at a rally, if you want to buy on the internet. I still have contacts in the trade and can get glasses for very good prices. I will not get them without accurate measurements.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jezport

*Re: Specs*



pneumatician said:


> I have worn glasses for the last 50 years and have tried Varifocable twice.
> On both occasions the latest two years ago I have been unable to focus.
> My wife wears them and thinks they are great I stick to Bifocal and at times have problems with these. I think the problem is exagerated by the very small modern frames.
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve,

I have had so many similar stories told to me. The latest generation of varifocal lenses really are so much better and worth a try. Varifocals usually come with a non-tolerance guarantee, so if you can't get used to them they will swap them for bifocals or single vision lenses. I have had amazing results with patients who have had previous problems with varifocal lenses.

Obviously, I don't know your prescription so I can't advise what is best. Hovever the new double aspheric lensed are so much flatter and have less distortion that they offer a totally different experience to the wearer. You could look up Hoya ID and see what you think.


----------



## Jezport

sallytrafic said:


> The current fashion for glasses with small lenses (not enough height rather than width) doesn't help with varifocals. Some frames can't take them.
> 
> I had no trouble with varifocals from the first seconds I wore them but my wife has had difficulties but I bullied her and nagged her. Like a lot of women she doesn't like wearing glasses so looks for every excuse to remove them. Me I've worn glasses since I was 10 and don't notice they are there.
> 
> I also don't clean them. You can spot people who have only just started wearing glasses cleaning cleaning forever cleaning I only clean them once it gets cloudy.


There are special varifocal lenses available for quite narrow frames, however I would not recommend them for people who have difficulties with normal varifocals, as the various areas of vision are narrower.


----------



## CliveMott

"clean with a microfibre cloth" Ooo thats posh!. I use whatever clean hankie I can lay my hands on. If not I am very naughty and use that stuff on a roll hanging in the little room.

Seriously though Varifocals are a compromise. I remember the first time I got my first set, fell up the stairs as my feet looked further away than they were. Straight lines were bent etc. But the brain is a marvelous thing and within a couple of days everything looked normal again and I stopped falling up stairs. It quite a few years now and I still have my eyes tested yearly, however in the last 3 years there has been little change and I still wear the same varifocals. As Dave said I put them by the side of the bed when I lay down and put them back on in the morning when I get up. I have no idea where the case for them is as I have never used it.

I did go through previously a collection of single vision lenses but there was always the occasion when none were quite right for a certain distance. With Varifocals one automatically finds the bits that work for you without thinking about it.
One downside though, working upside down under the van is a bit of a bugger!

Anyone tried varifocal contact lenses? If they could be fit and forger for a year then I might give it a try but poking about in ones eyes every day ... no thanks.

C.


----------



## Jezport

CliveMott said:


> "
> 
> Seriously though Varifocals are a compromise. I remember the first time I got my first set, fell up the stairs as my feet looked further away than they were. Straight lines were bent etc. But the brain is a marvelous thing and within a couple of days everything looked normal again and I stopped falling up stairs. It quite a few years now and I still have my eyes tested yearly, however in the last 3 years there has been little change and I still wear the same varifocals. As Dave said I put them by the side of the bed when I lay down and put them back on in the morning when I get up. I have no idea where the case for them is as I have never used it.
> 
> I did go through previously a collection of single vision lenses but there was always the occasion when none were quite right for a certain distance. With Varifocals one automatically finds the bits that work for you without thinking about it.
> One downside though, working upside down under the van is a bit of a bugger!
> 
> C.


If you suffer presbyopia good varifocals are the best option, I dont know that I am wearing mine. Bifocals and single vision lenses are both a compromise as you cannot see at all distances.

If you have varifocal which are 3 years old, lens design has changed so much over this time that you are wearing lenses that are a compromise.

You say that you clean them with toilet roll etc, so 3 years of poor cleaning will put lots of small scratches on them another compromise.

Do your opticians check the adjustment of your varifocals when you go for your test? As they can get knocked and twisted over time.


----------



## maxautotrail

I hate the dam things. I started wearing glasses about 15 years ago - reading glasses. Those weren't too bad. Years went by then the optician said I needed glasses for long distance as well. So I tried bi-focals but hated them. So took them back and got vari's. They weren't too bad.

In more recent times he said I need them for looking at the screen as well. I now hate wearing glasses and try as much as I can without. Also hate the chin up actions.

The funniest time was last year whilst in France. There I was happily cycling along a country lane but didn't see the kerb starting as I approached a section of road with a pavement. I tried to steer around the kerb at the last minute and thought to myself as I went soaring over the handle bars "this is going to hurt". 

The fence between pavement and field loomed up and the thought went through my mind going right over will hurt, landing on top of it will hurt even more and some how managed to avoid both an ended up in a crumpled heap on the road side of the fence but all entaggled with it. Came away with just a large bruise on my arm and a very hurt pride. I now always wear my helmet and don't wear the vari's.

Keith


----------



## badger

Interesting replys here

I myself am long sighted.......need glasses for close work but can count the leaves on a distant tree...(figuratively speaking)

I also spend my working hours at a computer and have gone over (about 5 years ago) to varifocals and don't seem to have a problem with them.
My eyes are getting worse and worse since being prescribed glasses and I always put it down to reliance on them. I am now informed that I really should wear glasses to drive. I can read all the important dash dials (except the KPH) and I think I could manage the car number plate etc. I never wear glasses other than reading/computer/close work and occasionally TV. Varifocals are fine for me, you just have to get used to them........but If I handn't been prescribed glasses all those years ago, my eyes would be fine.... :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CliveMott

"presbyopia" I have no clue what this is! Is there an English interpretation please? 

My wife frequently comments "have you see the state if your glasses". So I take them off and look from the outsize. Woodwork dust is common, fat splatter of the BBQ is as well. Scratched, well the first decent groove went in on day 2. Worst problem is thumb prints in engine oil. But the brain ignores all this and I still see much better than her. 
Liquid soap and water is my deep clean medium. What I cannot understand is how the cost charged by many outlets can be justified. I have sat in Vision Express and watched them grind a set of lenses to prescription while I wait. The technician does not sit on his/her hands while this is taking place but does something else. 
Then there is Specsavers. I listened to all the anti comments from "posh" outlets who use TV stars to advertise their glasses and the like but in the end found them to be just as good as the rest for half the price. 
Then there is that phone line or fleabay. I haven,t tried this route as I cannot see how they can position the lenses correctly in front of ones eyes unless they have certain measurements. But do I think that many glasses retailers are taking the michael? well yes. Why is it that I can get a pair of varifocals from Specsavers for less money than they charge for fitting new lenses in my existing comfortable sprung frames?. 

So I get new glasses when I think I need them and for the moment the man said "there is little change from your existing prescription" so I save my cash for motorhome bits!! 

Further though? 

If any glasses specialists want to test out their latest and greatest varifocals on me then "bring it on" as they say. I volunteer. But spend a quarter of a grand on bits of plastic and thin bits of wire seems profligate, 

C.


----------



## Diapason

Stick with them! I have worn them for years & would never consider going back to bifocals. Do remember there are different kinds of varifocal lens & you need to experiment a bit to find the one that suits you best. Specsavers do 3 kinds, standard, premium & elite & by experiment I found the elite suited me best.


----------



## Jezport

Presbyopia (Greek word "presbys" (Ï€Ï�Î­ÏƒÎ²Ï…Ï‚), meaning "old man" or "elder", with Latin root "-opia", meaning "eye"[1]) describes the condition where the eye exhibits a progressively diminished ability to focus on near objects with age. Presbyopia's exact mechanisms are not known with certainty, however, the research evidence most strongly supports a loss of elasticity of the crystalline lens, although changes in the lens's curvature from continual growth and loss of power of the ciliary muscles (the muscles that bend and straighten the lens) have also been postulated as its cause.

Similar to grey hair and wrinkles, presbyopia is a symptom caused by the natural course of aging; the direct translation of the condition's name is "elder eye"[1]. The first symptoms (described below) are usually first noticed between the ages of 40-50. The ability to focus on near objects declines throughout life, from an accommodation of about 20 dioptres (ability to focus at 50 mm away) in a child to 10 dioptres at 25 (100 mm) and leveling off at 0.5 to 1 dioptre at age 60 (ability to focus down to 1-2 meters only).

It may seen expensive for a piece of plastic, but how much does it cost to run an opticians.

Setup costs

Shop Fittings £50K
Test equipment £40K
Lab equipment £30K
Software £10K

Staff

Opthalmic optician £40 to £50K
Dispensing optician £30 to £45K
Receptionist £10K
Manager £30-£45K
Lab Staff £30-£90K (dependant on size of lab)
Rent £30-£100K (dependant on size of shop)
Rates £12- £40K (dependant on size of shop)
Locum Holiday cover £6K

Plus misc

Bank charges
Insurance
Cash handling
Staff training
IT
Advertising
Repairs and maintenance
New equipment
Professional Fees
Stationary
Transport
Security
Accountancy
Legal fees

And that's before you buy any stock. Newer hi-tec lenses cost hundreds of thousands of pounds to design. The manufacturers need to recoup it somewhere otherwise we would be still wearing heavy glass bifocals.

Standard single vision lenses are sold at high profit margin, but the latest multifocal high index lenses are sold at a low margin although they are more expensive.


----------



## JockandRita

badger said:


> I myself am long sighted.......need glasses for close work but can count the leaves on a distant tree...(figuratively speaking)


Hi Badger,

That's the stage Rita and I are at too, and we both dislike having to wear our new glasses. Tesco's opticians at their Extra stores are/were doing the BOGOF deal too. I now wish that I had gone for Reactolite/Transition lenses, as well as varifocals.



Jezport said:


> Presbyopia (Greek word "presbys" (πρέσβυς), meaning "old man" or "elder", with Latin root "-opia", meaning "eye"[1]) describes the condition where the eye exhibits a progressively diminished ability to focus on near objects with age. Presbyopia's exact mechanisms are not known with certainty, however, the research evidence most strongly supports a loss of elasticity of the crystalline lens, although changes in the lens's curvature from continual growth and loss of power of the ciliary muscles (the muscles that bend and straighten the lens) have also been postulated as its cause.
> 
> Similar to grey hair and wrinkles, presbyopia is a symptom caused by the natural course of aging; the direct translation of the condition's name is "elder eye"[1]. The first symptoms (described below) are usually first noticed between the ages of 40-50. The ability to focus on near objects declines throughout life, from an accommodation of about 20 dioptres (ability to focus at 50 mm away) in a child to 10 dioptres at 25 (100 mm) and leveling off at 0.5 to 1 dioptre at age 60 (ability to focus down to 1-2 meters only).


Jezport, that was the explanation I was given to describe our gradual loss in vision, which apparently, is the most common among middle aged adults. When I inquired about laser correction surgery, I was told that the treatment isn't yet available for the condition known as Presbyopia...........yet.

Jock.


----------



## Jezport

Diapason said:


> Stick with them! I have worn them for years & would never consider going back to bifocals. Do remember there are different kinds of varifocal lens & you need to experiment a bit to find the one that suits you best. Specsavers do 3 kinds, standard, premium & elite & by experiment I found the elite suited me best.


If you had gone to a good independent optician they would have had a greater choice of manufacturers lenses.

By looking at your prescription and discussing your needs and expectations a good optician should be able to recommend which lens is most suitable. Experimentation should not come into it.

The main problems are if a patient either decides that no matter what, they wont be happy with varifocals then they probably won't be happy. Or if they ignore the opticians choice and choose a lens that is not as good as the one recommended.


----------



## dodger148

VF are great when you are used to them but if you are having trouble after a period of time go back to the opticians. The frames may want adjusting to your face


----------



## Jezport

JockandRita said:


> badger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I myself am long sighted.......need glasses for close work but can count the leaves on a distant tree...(figuratively speaking)
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Badger,
> 
> That's the stage Rita and I are at too, and we both dislike having to wear our new glasses. Tesco's opticians at their Extra stores are/were doing the BOGOF deal too. I now wish that I had gone for Reactolite/Transition lenses, as well as varifocals.
> 
> 
> 
> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> 
> Presbyopia (Greek word "presbys" (πρέσβυς), meaning "old man" or "elder", with Latin root "-opia", meaning "eye"[1]) describes the condition where the eye exhibits a progressively diminished ability to focus on near objects with age. Presbyopia's exact mechanisms are not known with certainty, however, the research evidence most strongly supports a loss of elasticity of the crystalline lens, although changes in the lens's curvature from continual growth and loss of power of the ciliary muscles (the muscles that bend and straighten the lens) have also been postulated as its cause.
> 
> Similar to grey hair and wrinkles, presbyopia is a symptom caused by the natural course of aging; the direct translation of the condition's name is "elder eye"[1]. The first symptoms (described below) are usually first noticed between the ages of 40-50. The ability to focus on near objects declines throughout life, from an accommodation of about 20 dioptres (ability to focus at 50 mm away) in a child to 10 dioptres at 25 (100 mm) and leveling off at 0.5 to 1 dioptre at age 60 (ability to focus down to 1-2 meters only).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jezport, that was the explanation I was given to describe our gradual loss in vision, which apparently, is the most common among middle aged adults. When I inquired about laser correction surgery, I was told that the treatment isn't yet available for the condition known as Presbyopia...........yet.
> 
> Jock.
Click to expand...

You could have laser surgery to give you a reading prescription in one eye and a distance prescription in the other.

Obviously it would depend on the individual. Some people cant cope with it, others can.

Personally I think that if my glasses give me good vision I would not take the risk of having laser surgery. Mistakes do happen, and sometimes they cannot be put right.


----------



## JockandRita

Jezport said:


> Mistakes do happen, and sometimes they cannot be put right.


Yep, I did give it some thought when making the initial inquiry. 
They never even mentioned it possible to treat one eye, they just said that the treatment wasn't yet available for the most common condition, as you describe.

Let's see what the next 10 years brings us. :wink:

Jock.


----------



## CliveMott

Looking at Jez figures for staff I obviously chose the wrong profession years back. Very comprehensive answer though, thanks.

How do specsavers do it then?

Perhaps the profession is grossly overstaffed for what they offer, a bit like a TV news gathering crew.

Compare the BBC news operating costs with that of Sky news and you can see how much more cost effective they are. 

My daughter-in-law works in an opticians and accuses me of swearing if I mention Specsavers. Oops, done it again.

I know, its "tradition".

C.


----------



## tincan

I've been wearing varifocals since the last century and, save for reading while on the move, wouldn't swap them for any other. Reading, particularly maps, makes me nauseous. The last sight test I had was in the college here in Dublin where opticians are trained. They need a regular supply of volunteers to satisfy the needs of the students and it was by far the most comprehensive test I've ever had. They found that my prescription was marginally too strong and suspected that this was deliberately the case to sell me a new pair or two. I wear prescription safety glasses at work and got fed up swapping from distance to reading so I plumped for VFs as a solution. I always carry a spare pair when travelling as without them we are stranded.

Noel


----------



## Jezport

CliveMott said:


> Looking at Jez figures for staff I obviously chose the wrong profession years back. Very comprehensive answer though, thanks.
> 
> How do specsavers do it then?
> 
> Perhaps the profession is grossly overstaffed for what they offer, a bit like a TV news gathering crew.
> 
> Compare the BBC news operating costs with that of Sky news and you can see how much more cost effective they are.
> 
> My daughter-in-law works in an opticians and accuses me of swearing if I mention Specsavers. Oops, done it again.
> 
> I know, its "tradition".
> 
> C.


Some large opticians, buy the cheapest quality frames, the metals are usually higher nickel content and the quality of joints is very poor. They also use very cheap imported lenses for standard prescriptions. For higher tec lenses they usually buy the last generation, for example they buy transition4 lenses at a discount when transition5 lenses are launched. They also have the power to buy in large quantities, to do this they usually just use one supplier.(this means the choice they offer is smaller). Another thing that reduces costs is that their opticians will test between 18 and 28 patients per day, with pre screening done by unqualified staff. At an independent opticians the optician will usually test between 8 and 12 patients per day, doing all the pre screening their selves.

If a patient goes into certain large chain opticians and has an unusual complicated prescription the shop usually will not serve them in the same way as an independent optician would, because they dont have the time to spend with the patient, they don't have choice of any manufacturers lenses and they sometimes don't have the experience to deal with them.


----------



## Jezport

tincan said:


> I've been wearing varifocals since the last century and, save for reading while on the move, wouldn't swap them for any other. Reading, particularly maps, makes me nauseous. The last sight test I had was in the college here in Dublin where opticians are trained. They need a regular supply of volunteers to satisfy the needs of the students and it was by far the most comprehensive test I've ever had. They found that my prescription was marginally too strong and suspected that this was deliberately the case to sell me a new pair or two. I wear prescription safety glasses at work and got fed up swapping from distance to reading so I plumped for VFs as a solution. I always carry a spare pair when travelling as without them we are stranded.
> 
> Noel


The newer double aspheric varifocals are a lot better for map reading etc


----------



## CliveMott

Should Jez declare an interest here?

So, its test and prescription and frame and lens spec. from your local independant optician - then order on-line??

C.


----------



## JockandRita

Jezport said:


> Some large opticians, buy the cheapest quality frames, the metals are usually higher nickel content and the quality of joints is very poor. They also use very cheap imported lenses for standard prescriptions. For higher tec lenses they usually buy the last generation, for example they buy transition4 lenses at a discount when transition5 lenses are launched. They also have the power to buy in large quantities, to do this they usually just use one supplier.(this means the choice they offer is smaller). Another thing that reduces costs is that their opticians will test between 18 and 28 patients per day, with pre screening done by unqualified staff. At an independent opticians the optician will usually test between 8 and 12 patients per day, doing all the pre screening their selves.
> 
> If a patient goes into certain large chain opticians and has an unusual complicated prescription the shop usually will not serve them in the same way as an independent optician would, because they dont have the time to spend with the patient, they don't have choice of any manufacturers lenses and they sometimes don't have the experience to deal with them.


Thanks Jez for all the info in your above posts. Very informative indeed.

In fact, it really is "an eye opener". :lol:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Jezport

CliveMott said:


> Should Jez declare an interest here?
> 
> So, its test and prescription and frame and lens spec. from your local independant optician - then order on-line??
> 
> C.


Then wonder why they close down!


----------



## CliveMott

In Basingstoke at least opticians are nearly as prolific as shoe shops. Competition is fine but proliferation means unessesary duplication of equipment and staff. Too many trying to get on the gravy train perhaps?.

Its bit like how UK television has gone.
Originally it was just the BBC then joined by ITV with this the income generated could support good quality LIVE as well as some recorded programs.
Today we have umpteen channels so the revenue is thinly spread and most programs are either old repeats or canned rubbish. When did we last get any Live TV other than Spring Watch.
Is this really progress?


----------



## Jezport

CliveMott said:


> In Basingstoke at least opticians are nearly as prolific as shoe shops. Competition is fine but proliferation means unessesary duplication of equipment and staff. Too many trying to get on the gravy train perhaps?.


If there is enough trade to support them all that's fair enough. However it can result in some good shops being squeezed out by the giants.

In Leeds centre most the small opticians have shut down in the last 2 years. The sad thing is that they all offered better service than the large multiples. When we shut the Co-op opticians in Leeds our customers asked where they could find a similar opticians, as they did not want to go to a Spec Optical Express R us type of opticians.


----------



## raynipper

Jezport said:


> Hoya do a varifocal called the ID this lens is a very thin and flat lens with very little peripheral distortion, it can be ordered as a photochromic lens (like the old Reactolites but better) The only down side is the cost if around £300 to £360
> 
> I have a pair and they took no getting used to, any customers who bought them were also amazed at the quality of vision as against their old varifocals.
> In varifocals you get what you pay for


It's coming up to that time again........ :? 
We come back to the UK next month and while there are likely to get our eyes tested and a prescription obtained.

Jezport can I ask if there has been any significant improvements in varifocal technology since you indicated Hoya ID were worth the extra expense to get better peripheral vision.

Ray.


----------



## androidGB

As I said before, with Varifocals you get what you pay for.

I use Essilor Panamic lenses which give you very good peripheral vision, but they aren't cheap.

I understand there's a new lens from Essilor which I'm tempted to try when new lenses are required.


Andrew


----------



## raynipper

androidGB said:


> As I said before, with Varifocals you get what you pay for.
> I use Essilor Panamic lenses which give you very good peripheral vision, but they aren't cheap.
> I understand there's a new lens from Essilor which I'm tempted to try when new lenses are required. Andrew


Thanks Andrew.
I do remember and agree with your sentiments. I guess I'm happy to do as much research as I can when spending.

The cheaper varifocals I bought last year for £162 I have become used to. And not only use them whenever driving but don't notice I am still wearing them until I try to read some small print.

This is the only reason I might consider upgrading to a more versatile pair.

Ray.


----------



## androidGB

Hi Ray, 

Yes, mine go on when I get up in the morning, and off when I go to bed.

The only time they come off in the day is for a shower, or when they're replaced with a pair of Varifocal sunglasses (which I have as my free pair from Specsavers)

One thing I would add is you seem to require a minimum depth of lens to get the effect (in spite of what the dispensing optician might tell you). I've found this to be about 38mm from memory. 

I'd take them off and measure them, but then I couldn't see the ruler  


Andrew


----------



## raynipper

Yes Andrew.
Just measured my existing one at 33cm. but as I am not fashion concious I would be happy with 35/36cm.

I was very impressed with a friends frameless varifocals with fine bendy wire arms until he told me the price. £549 for just the one pair.

Ray.


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

My dear old mum used to wear glasses for normal vision and reading glasses for reading, Dohh.

After loosing her reading glasses for the umpteenth time she said "Thats it I'm going to have to get some of those Formica glasses (Bi focals), I'm sick of loosing my reading glasses". Hmm.


Or another when she asked Sandra to get me some Semi skilled milk from the shop, hmm again.

God I do miss her..  ..


----------



## Jezport

raynipper said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hoya do a varifocal called the ID this lens is a very thin and flat lens with very little peripheral distortion, it can be ordered as a photochromic lens (like the old Reactolites but better) The only down side is the cost if around £300 to £360
> 
> I have a pair and they took no getting used to, any customers who bought them were also amazed at the quality of vision as against their old varifocals.
> In varifocals you get what you pay for
> 
> 
> 
> It's coming up to that time again........ :?
> We come back to the UK next month and while there are likely to get our eyes tested and a prescription obtained.
> 
> Jezport can I ask if there has been any significant improvements in varifocal technology since you indicated Hoya ID were worth the extra expense to get better peripheral vision.
> 
> Ray.
Click to expand...

There has not really been any major changes since then, most of the top manufacturers have a good lens available i.e. essilor, hoya etc.

I have found zeiss lenses to suffer from coating failure so avoid them.

I have had my Hoya ID lenses for over 2 years and the coatings are still good (and I really abuse them) so would recommend them. I only have a very small reading addition (and every prescription varies the result) but I have had more periferal distortion on single vision lenses than with the ID.


----------

